# pcb pier fishing vs st andrews state park



## beach 74 (Jul 9, 2013)

which do you think is better fishing for a rookie? do you have to have a licence for st andrews?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes you have a license if fishing the park. They both offer challenges and are both great places to fish. For me it depends on what I want to catch and the time of the year. When are you headed that way?


----------



## Russdaddy (Jul 9, 2013)

I prefer St. Andrews. Have had better luck there, but if Spanish are running,  the end of the piers get pretty crowded..


----------



## swalker1517 (Jul 9, 2013)

Russdaddy said:


> I prefer St. Andrews. Have had better luck there, but if Spanish are running,  the end of the piers get pretty crowded..



Same here. I've seen the jetties get packed when the Spanish are running. I'm talking standing shoulder to shoulder and still catching a limit. In general, the crowds will be bigger on the pier whether anything is running or not. IMO the fishing is better in the park on the jetties. You just can't be scared of getting wet.


----------



## REDFOXJR (Jul 10, 2013)

you can catch some nice reds on the rocks in st. Andrews.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 11, 2013)

I like St. Andrews myself.


----------



## Grunt-n-bleat (Jul 11, 2013)

St Andrews gets my vote. Each cast can be a different kind of fish.


----------



## p&y finally (Jul 13, 2013)

Just got back from PCB today and fished St. Andrews pier everyday this week except Monday (jetties that day). Had a GREAT time Tuesday and Wednesday. Caught 15-20 Spanish Makeral, BUNCH of Bluefish, 5-6 Ladyfish, few Spadefish and a few funky things I had no idea about. Also got cut off by Kings a few times. Thursday we had bad weather and the fish just shut off. Yesterday I only managed a Ladyfish, 1 Spanish and 1 Bluefish. 
Take PLENTY of Gotchas and bubble rigs!

Good luck


----------



## REDFOXJR (Jul 14, 2013)

p&y, would you be so nice n kind sir to enlighten me on a gotcha and a bubble rig? we normally use live shrimp and squid.


----------



## Russdaddy (Jul 15, 2013)

REDFOXJR said:


> p&y, would you be so nice n kind sir to enlighten me on a gotcha and a bubble rig? we normally use live shrimp and squid.



Bubble rig is a thing of beauty...stop by half hitch tackle and they can give you a crash course. My first time out several years ago I thought the locals were messing with me..they said you gotta use a Mcdonalds straw, liter, treble hook and a bubble filled with water. Proof was on the planks though when I started stacking Spanish up like crazy....


----------



## swalker1517 (Jul 15, 2013)

Russdaddy said:


> Bubble rig is a thing of beauty...stop by half hitch tackle and they can give you a crash course. My first time out several years ago I thought the locals were messing with me..they said you gotta use a Mcdonalds straw, liter, treble hook and a bubble filled with water. Proof was on the planks though when I started stacking Spanish up like crazy....



Stock up on you McDonald's straws BEFORE you get down there. Most of them will limit how many straws you can get if you can get any at all. We usually have 10 or more straws in our box at all times just in case the Spanish are running.


----------



## hancock husler (Jul 15, 2013)

The floating sunglasses loop in hot pink and yellow work a lot better due to their material that they are made of. I have also tied a spoon on behind a bubble rig,it will absolutely ware you put and the fish.


----------



## p&y finally (Jul 16, 2013)

REDFOXJR said:


> p&y, would you be so nice n kind sir to enlighten me on a gotcha and a bubble rig? we normally use live shrimp and squid.



A Gotcha is just a pencil shaped jig with 2 trebble hooks that cost around 4.00. Walmart has plenty of them and they are anywhere from 5/8 oz. up to 2 oz. and you can cast them a mile. I used the 1 & 1 1/4 oz. myself. When I went by Half Hitch they didnt have a single bubble float in the store but Walmart had them stacked up. The bubble is a little bigger than a golfball and you can fill it about 3/4 full of water for weight to get those long casts. Like others said, the McDs straws cut about 2-3" work ok. My favorite bait for the bubble BY FAR was some saltwater flies that I found at an Academy here locally. Honestly, I think they will eat just about anything you put in front of them when there feeding though. I caught them on straws, Flies, 1/8 oz crappie jigs, spoons.... I even had one hair jig that got so tore up there was no hair left on it, just a white head and bare hook and it was still catching fish!
Good luck and lets see some pics!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jul 17, 2013)

I like to take my bubbles and fill them with wax before I leave home. Gives it plenty of weight and you don't have to worry about water coming out on a cast or retrieve. I use clouser flies behind mine that Paymaster on here ties up for me.


----------



## REDFOXJR (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks guys, Im going down next month to tie the knot before the ceremony of tying the knot, so im going down for the next two months. Going to give it a try, Mcdonalds straws, and bubble cork, check.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 23, 2013)

Bubble Rig. Straws and Clousers both work great. Fill the float with paraffin. Won't leak out like water does if you get too many toothy critters hitting it. And they will hit it.


----------

